
Copper CMS – Apache Based CMIS Implementation - fahadsuhaib
We have released our OSS version of the CMIS 1.1 specification,
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pogeyanoss.github.io&#x2F;copper-cmsdocs&#x2F; [Website link]
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;PogeyanOSS&#x2F;copper-cms&#x2F;<p>This has wide variety of usages in domain model based systems, handling document management, versioning etc.,<p>It’s been on and off work from past 1 year with more of our internal projects using it, and now we have polished and finalized most of the core specification features. We thought the core server implementation could be open-sourced for wider adoption. The first version works only with MongoDB as we initially wanted only to support NoSQL data store, but recently we are getting requests for SQL based backends as well. We want to integrate Apache Calcite for the Query service support and likewise make the backend generic.
======
fahadsuhaib
This is our first set of OSS projects, still in the learning curve here, So
any feedback to make it even better OSS project is welcome!! :-)

